
Ask HN: What non-work task have you automated? - babayaga_
Previous thread - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15451442
======
staticautomatic
Wrote a browser automation script to notify me when rooms suddenly become
available at a hotel.

